# Reutilizar motores y circuito controlador de impresora Epson



## eBruna (Feb 3, 2010)

Hola electrómanos!

He desarmado pieza por pieza una impresora Epson C45 que ya no uso y he conseguido 2 motores paso a paso bipolares (4 cables) que iban conectados a un circuito que imagino será el controlador. También he recuperado la fuente de poder de la impresora. Todo sin daños.

En alguno de los muchos foros de electrónica que he estado visitando en estos días, leí que estas partes se pueden reutilizar para controlar motores paso a paso. Quisiera saber su opinión.

Sé que los motores se pueden usar, pero sobre la tarjeta esa de circuitos dudo. Quisiera usar esto para hacer mis primeros experimentos y pruebas con motores paso a paso.

Si quieren puedo poner fotos de todo.

Gracias.

La placa donde van conectados los 2 motores se llama *C482MAIN-G*

¿Alguna idea?


----------

